# ***John Paxson answers***



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*In you own opinion, what do you need to build a championship calibre team in the NBA? (RSP83)* 

First of all we are a long way from being there given our youth and inexperience. You really need a combination of things from a strong coaching staff to dedicated players. You need size, athleticism, high basketball IQ players, chemistry, skill, and a big rebounding and defensive component. So when you evaluate us currently there is an obvious need for more size and athleticism. I also think some of our young guys have a ways to go in the skill areas of the game and on the defensive end of the floor as well. I take the view that because of our youth, if we can keep this group together, even with a lack of size and athleticism right now, we will see growth and maturity. For us getting to a championship level is not something that will happen over night and there will have to be tough decisions made along the way but we will try to do the best we can.

*How important do you think it is for a team to acquire a superstar such as Garnett or Bryant in order for them be a championship-calibre team, if at all? If so, how does this impact the way you are building this franchise? Is the superstar model the reason why the USA Team are losing in the Worlds in International play with Euro ball experience who play "the right way"? (Showtyme, yodurk, SausageKingofChicago)* 

Talent is key in this league, there is no question about that but I think Detroit proved last year that with alot of talent and depth that you don't necessarily need that one star player to get you over the top. Don't get me wrong...Detroit had all-star players but they really won with defense and rebounding and those two things will win you a lot of games. I guess I can also make the argument though that until last year every team that won the championship the past twenty years or so did have at least one superstar, and some had two. I just don't think there is a formula that you can set in stone and say this is how you are guaranteed to win. 

*What are the goals and expectations for next year assuming the core group of players are ready and healthy to play? (Hawk23)* 

The expectations are that we will improve...I want to make sure everyone understands that that doesn't necessarily mean we will win more games. I'm the first one to acknowledge that we had some things go our way this year with Indiana's bizarre year and New Jersey's significant injuries..those two teams in particular were better than us if their rosters were what they should have been. I also recognize that other teams in the east are going to improve this summer through free agency and the draft and that we have limitations in both those areas this summer to improve. Our improvement will come from each individual spending time on their games and their strength and conditioning programs. I do believe we have a solid foundation in terms of style of play on both ends of the floor so that the coaching staff will not miss a beat once camp opens. That, hopefully, will be an advantage for us. But it is difficult to win in this league and I only expect us to compete every night like we did last season.

*You have tended towards the accomplished player, even if their athletic ability or size has not been ideal. Now that the Bulls losing culture has been changed and replaced with a winning one, will you be more willing to gamble on physical ability? Do you see the definite need, given the Bulls recent playoff experience with a more athletic team, to add athletic ability and size? (TripleDouble)* 

If there is a great physical talent who I don't think has a high skill level or the makeup to compete then his athleticism will not do him any good...that is just my opinion. We would love to get more athletic but we are not yet at the point with our team to gamble in that way. As for the playoffs it is obvious that had we had the size and inside presence of Curry, and the length of Deng to defend a guy like Jamison at times, we would have given ourselves a better chance at winning. I am not saying we would have won but it would have been nice to see what we could have done. 

*John, if at some point you add a big guard, will he be the type of player capable of starting? And with that in mind I can see Ben remaining a 6th man roleplayer eventually capable of playing both guard positions and earning 32-35mpg. The way teams attacked Gordon this season, I have doubts that the Bulls can win a championship with a diminutive backcourt that has Kirk and Ben playing big minutes together. Your thoughts on this issue are appreciated. (Kismet)*

We will have to address the big guard issue at some point, it just may not happen this summer. We have prioritized getting our young nucleus back but in order to do that we can't just go out and throw available money at other players. We have to wait and see what we will be paying out to our current roster including restricted free agents Chandler, Curry and Duhon. Ben did get attacked last year because teams didn't want to see him on the floor because of his ability to score. I do think there are fundamental things Ben can do better on the defensive end of the floor to stay in games longer. I believe he plays too much with his upper body chasing off of screens and fighting over screens which has given him cheap fouls in games and, ultimately, takes him off the floor. He is always going to be at a size disadvantage but I do believe he is strong enough to make up for some of that...he certainly has his work cut out for him though and a lot of his improvement is up to him. 

*How important is it to find a replacement for BJ Armstrong in the front office? Is there any names in particular that you have in my mind for that position? (Basghetti80)* 

It gives me the ability to restructure our scouting department differently now. I have some ideas but am not willing to share too much of that right now.

*The veterans of the Bulls this year were great. Davis, Harrington, Griffin and Pike. These guys really did their part, and they've changed my perspective on how veteran players can affect younger guys. My question is, do you have your eye on any players who can fill those roles? Obviously veterans are older and in the case of the guys on the Bulls, are declining quickly. (Sir Patchwork)* 

Our veterans were the most underrated reason for our success this year. Every player wants to play and for veterans it is difficult to watch young players play ahead of them. AD, Othella, Griff and Pike all put aside their egos and accepted that the development of our young core was a key to us getting better so they supported the fact that mistakes were going to be made. The thing that was wonderful from my seat was that each time they were called upon they came into the game and performed for us...they didn't pout and sulk and they brought energy and a work ethic to practice each and every day. Unfortunately in past years we didn't have that kind of leadership and it showed in how we played and prepared. I have a ton of respect for those guys.

*When asked about overseas player, you were quoted as saying 'I don’t know if there’s a guy over there right now we would take a chance on,' Why is that? Wouldnt guys like Oberto, Macijauskas or Jasikevicius help the Bulls to improve like Nocioni has this past season? (el Chapu) *

It all has to do with some of the things I mentioned earlier considering our limitations until we know what we will invest in our restricted and unrestricted free agents. I didn't mean to imply that there weren't players that could help us, rather that given our free agent and economic situation it would be difficult to do. 

*What kind of statistical measures does your front office use to evaluate players, and how large of a role does statistical analysis play in your personnel decisions? (rosenthall)* 

I have a person on staff, Matt Lloyd, who breaks everything down for our entire staff. Statistical analysis is becoming more and more popular and it is an effective tool in evaluation. There is no set formula for predicting success but we look at all stats including efficiency and per-minute breakdowns in our evaluations. I do think you make a huge mistake though if you swear by the numbers...you have to believe in what your eyes see on the floor. 

*What are your thoughts on the direction that is being taken into USA Basketball in terms of the time and committment they are wanting this guys to get into in the summertime? Would you be okay with one of your young kids being on that team and spending that much time in the summer working with the team. Like for instance would you be okay with Kirk Hinrich being on the team? I think he would be a great fit but worry about him having that kind of strain in the summer after such a long season of possible 90-100 games not counting preseason. (Basghetti80)* 

Our guys would benefit tremendously from the experience that international basketball has to offer. Let's face it the international player most often is required to play for their respective country quite a bit during the summer so I really don't see the big deal. Of course we always worry about our player getting injured and getting burned out and that is valid, but if a guy really loves to play then they are going to play. Unfortunately our seasons have ended too soon around here for a long, long time and I remember the days we used to play into mid to late June...so I don't see the real problem for young guys who are fit and don't have a lot of mileage on their bodies.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks to John Paxson for the answers, and to True for making it happen. 

Several things stood out for me. 

Regarding the "right way", he didn't reveal any kind of "ideological" commitment to putting together a Detroit-style team. He doesn't have a precise roadmap for how to get to a championship calibre team. He acknowledges the historical need for talent. But he goes on later to say that athleticism without skill or dedication -- is useless. And he emphasizes that competing, effort and dedication are his first expectation from his team.

So, the "right way" to JP, as I understand it, is that competing, effort and dedication to developing skills are the right foundation for a team, while raw athleticism is not. And not even "skillz" alone, but skills AND the mental makeup to compete. 

Second, JP acknowledges that we are short on size (probably backcourt, though he talks about rebounding. Didn't someone mention that our backcourt was significantly outrebounded in the playoffs?) and athleticism. And he doesn't offer much hope that will change in this coming year. Wish we had asked if he foresaw some people being available in 06 who would provide us with those two needs.

For now, we should look for inner growth, especially from Ben on the defensive end, for Luol and Eddy to be back, and for effort and competing every night (and still, perhaps, end up with a worse record than last year!).

Go Bulls, and good luck Mr. P. :clap:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

It sounds like Paxson is remaining serious about signing our own big free agents. He makes it pretty clear we will resign Duhon before we sign another big guard. 

I wish I would have asked if he would consider trying to acquire another draft pick.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow. Very nice, well thought out answers.

Thanks for the time, John!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Q-
> You have tended towards the accomplished player, even if their athletic ability or size has not been ideal. Now that the Bulls losing culture has been changed and replaced with a winning one, will you be more willing to gamble on physical ability? Do you see the definite need, given the Bulls recent playoff experience with a more athletic team, to add athletic ability and size? (TripleDouble)
> 
> A-
> If there is a great physical talent who I don't think has a high skill level or the makeup to compete then his athleticism will not do him any good...that is just my opinion. We would love to get more athletic but we are not yet at the point with our team to gamble in that way.


so we won't be making any knee-jerk deals for guys with more tattoos, vert and siiiiiik crossovas?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks John/TBF for the responses!


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Boy, great stuff. This would be the Sun-Times best article of the year. (OT: Something wrong there, eh.)



PAX said:


> if we can keep this group together, even with a lack of size and athleticism right now, we will see growth and maturity. For us getting to a championship level is not something that will happen over night and there will have to be tough decisions made along the way but we will try to do the best we can.


I thought this was interesting. I was of the opinion Pax felt we have a championship core. But if he feels he is short of size and Athleticism, could be a major move in the works in the next year.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> If there is a great physical talent who I don't think has a high skill level _or the makeup to compete_ then his athleticism will not do him any good...*that is just my opinion*.


forgive me for posting the same quote twice. 

The Paxson opinion.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Preach on brother PAX!



> I have a person on staff, Matt Lloyd, who breaks everything down for our entire staff. Statistical analysis is becoming more and more popular and it is an effective tool in evaluation. There is no set formula for predicting success but we look at all stats including efficiency and per-minute breakdowns in our evaluations. *I do think you make a huge mistake though if you swear by the numbers...you have to believe in what your eyes see on the floor.*


sure sure, believe in your eyes. whats next? :gossip:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thank you very much mr. paxson and thanks tbf for making it happen. 

i think pax is playing it rightfully close to the vest in terms of what may or may not be able to happen this summer. it's like he says, we'll see what we can do once curry, chandler and duhon are signed.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

He didn't really answer my question, but he atleast acknowledged how big the veterans were for us. Thanks for the interview though. Theres some insightful stuff on the direction of the franchise in there, good stuff. It's going to be a long offseason though, haha.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> He didn't really answer my question, but he atleast acknowledged how big the veterans were for us. Thanks for the interview though. Theres some insightful stuff on the direction of the franchise in there, good stuff. It's going to be a long offseason though, haha.


I wouldn't want him as our GM if he had answered your specific question of who he's looking at.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> * I take the view that because of our youth, if we can keep this group together, even with a lack of size and athleticism right now, we will see growth and maturity. For us getting to a championship level is not something that will happen over night and there will have to be tough decisions made along the way but we will try to do the best we can.[/color]*



The common thread is is that this group that is together now is the platform but he is not commiting himself to an ideological model, rather , it seems to be a focus on skill sets and physical attributes - slanted toward defense and rebounding , that goes with BB IQ

The feel I get from Pax's replies is that we are a good 2 to 3 seasons away from being a genuine contender 

For the time being it seems we will have to be content with organic growth and substitute fill ins ( unless someone significant becomes available in a position of need ) 

So short term substitute fill ins that would seem to fit the bill would be :

Michael Ruffin in the front court ( athleticism , reboudning and defense ) and Raja Bell in the back court ( maybe Quentin Ross if Bell is too expensive ) ...maybe a Brian Scalabrine or Scott Padgett ( situational shooter on the forward line )

Ruffin enables us to keep the mileage low on AD until the post season and also gives us an energy option off the bench to replace what Tyson gives us , who , starts with Eddy Curry.

We need to keep Harrington as he gives us our only true post option 

So I can see something for next season along the lines of :

*

Curry
Chandler
Deng
Gordon
Hinrich

bench

Harrington
Davis
Nocioni
Bell
Duhon

Ruffin
Padgett
Griffin
Piatowski
Pargo

*

Your commitments to nucleus and salary structure after next season is the starting 5 plus Nocioni, Bell and Duhon 

When Pax starts talking about adding defense , athleticism and rebounding upfront and also to eventually needing to address the big guard issue ..he also references tough decisions being made along the way to get to a championship calibre team.... which the inference is , we are 2 or so seasons away from developing organically into a contender

So the way I read it is we have fills next season and the one thereafter possibly where we will try and preserve cap space to add size and athleticism upfront , and where , which is what I have been saying for some time now ... there is likely another Oakley/Grant situation brewing in our back court which won't be determined for another couple of seasons

There was some talk when he was drafted that Ben was acquired as an asset ... maybe. maybe not.

But the reality is is that we will have 3 significant assets in our back court over the next 2 to 3 seasons that are supported by fill ins where they are lacking , but within the back court nucleus in itself playing 80% of available minutes .... probably isn't balanced or sustainable

I believe it is a case of assets are being developed for trade in the backcourt and as to who stays or goes this will not be defined for at least another 2 seasons .

But the types of players I could see us targeting down the road in trade are players like :

Josh Howard
Josh Childress
Andre Igoudala
Carlos Delfino


In free agency.. players like :

Dahntay Jones
Curtis Borchardt
Joel Przybilla
Nazr Mohammed
Chris Wilcox


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

What I really liked about his answers is how kool-aid free they were.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> What I really liked about his answers is how kool-aid free they were.


I kind of got the same impression as well. He actually came off as a pretty sharp guy, and not the bumbling-aw-shucks-eaglescout-dudley-do-right kind of guy that he sometimes gets stereotyped as. At this point, I feel pretty comfortable with Paxson being the GM of this team, although he still has a lot to prove.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> I kind of got the same impression as well. He actually came off as a pretty sharp guy, and not the bumbling-aw-shucks-eaglescout-dudley-do-right kind of guy that he sometimes gets stereotyped as. At this point, I feel pretty comfortable with Paxson being the GM of this team, although he still has a lot to prove.


I met Pax in 89. Spoke with him for a few minutes. He is very articulate, personable, and intelligent. He has given me that impression throughout his career. 

He is no nonsense and straight forward. The previous GM was the devious, lie through your teeth, bumbling fool. Don't hear Pax talking about how a player is actually taller because he has no neck, or how big someones Mom's hands are. Every time Krause spoke, besides me yawning, I always had the impression the guy was not being truthful. 

Pax will tell it like it is.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Nice reading those answers. I'm not too surprised about anything he said. The plan going forth seems to be, a) Bring back virtually the same team next season, b) Keep our cap space and make a FA splash in '06, c) Improve from within, and d) Eventually fill in the gaps with SKILLED players with good size and athleticism (key word being eventually, which means it may not happen for another season or two). In terms of next season, I guess we're looking at another 45 win team...maybe more if we stay healthy all season (including getting Eddy back), maybe less if the injury bug persists. And if we stay healthy going into the playoffs, assuming we make it there again, then maybe they'll make a run into Round 2.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Just a suggestion, but I really think this thread is worth being stickied. It will be a great reference and a helpful check on outlandish arguments, mystifying opinions and extreme Kool-Aid consumption throughout the offseason. 

:twocents:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

great interveiw!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> Just a suggestion, but I really think this thread is worth being stickied. It will be a great reference and a helpful check on outlandish arguments, mystifying opinions and extreme Kool-Aid consumption throughout the offseason.
> 
> :twocents:



good idea. consider it done.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I want to say publicly, John Paxson is a stand up guy! I have never met him in person. We have dealt through the internet and he is approachable. Similar to Mark Cuban. 

He is a busy man, but he has always had time to do interviews for us once a year. Many Gms or even their pr people do not even acknowledge us. 

Thanks John!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I want to say publicly, John Paxson is a stand up guy! I have never met him in person. We have dealt through the internet and he is approachable. Similar to John Cuban.
> 
> He is a busy man, but he has always had time to do interviews for us once a year. Many Gms or even their pr people do not even acknowledge us.
> 
> Thanks John!!



the fact that you sent off the questions on wed. 5/18 and they were replied to so quickly (what, two days?) was very impressive indeed.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Wow, I've been away from the boards more than usual lately () and I missed this whole deal somehow. I'm amazed that Paxson answered the questions so thoughtfully and so quickly and I'm ASHAMED that I was ever on the Fire Paxson list. 

Re-up Skiles for $13 million (a no-brainer, imho) and let's see what these boys can do.
I am so on board...!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I want to say publicly, John Paxson is a stand up guy! I have never met him in person. We have dealt through the internet and he is approachable. Similar to Mark Cuban.
> 
> He is a busy man, but he has always had time to do interviews for us once a year. Many Gms or even their pr people do not even acknowledge us.
> 
> Thanks John!!


Pax is very approachable indeed. He was scouting at a DePaul game I was at a few months ago, and he acknowledged fans for autographs and cheers pretty much the whole time he was there. Even gave me a personalized autograph. I'm proud to say I've been an all out Pax supporter from day 1. The franchise is in good hands (though I have some doubts about Uncle Jerry).


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Very interesting stuff. Thank you to TBF, Pax, and the posters who took the time to prepare well thought out answers.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Edit: Decided to move my post here:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2272613&postcount=17


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

wow, I didn't realize he already answers the questions. Thanks for the answer Pax. Cool. This is the closest I've ever been interacting with NBA personnel. :cheers:


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Very interesting stuff. Thank you to TBF, Pax, and the posters who took the time to prepare well thought out answers.


What he said.

Been away for a while, but this reinforces my view that this board is a unique and indispensible source of Bulls' info.

Few surprises, but reading between the lines, Duhon's a bigger priority than I would have thought...doesn't look like much of that MLE is going towards a big guard. I have nothing but love for the job Duhon did last season, but a 6-5/6-6 guard with a consistent outside shot would sure look good on our squad.

Overall, Paxson came across for what he is...a man with a plan. He realizes that, given their draft status and cap situation, this is an offseason to consolidate, not renovate. As unexciting as this may be to us offseason Bulls' junkies, it's the right approach.

The Bulls have the right guy in the GM seat. That's a very comforting thought.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey, if we do another round of this, can I get my question in?

"Hey John, why did you fail in resigning the one coach who managed to do anything with this team since MJ retired? Even with the larva stage team that that he was given?"

Thanks.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Hey, if we do another round of this, can I get my question in?
> 
> "Hey John, why did you fail in resigning the one coach who managed to do anything with this team since MJ retired? Even with the larva stage team that that he was given?"
> 
> Thanks.


I'm confused. Who is this coach we failed to resign? I thought we fired the only 2 coaches we had before Skiles since MJ retired?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have a person on staff, *Matt Lloyd*, who breaks everything down for our entire staff. Statistical analysis is becoming more and more popular and it is an effective tool in evaluation. There is no set formula for predicting success but we look at all stats including efficiency and per-minute breakdowns in our evaluations. I do think you make a huge mistake though if you swear by the numbers...you have to believe in what your eyes see on the floor.

_Didn't he used to post here?_


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

no. Matt would come to the site but someone else used his name. There was a Matt Lloyd but it was someone else using his name.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

(For the next batch of questions)

Dear John,

You obviously knew pretty early on that you didn't want Jamal Crawford and Eddy Curry on the Bulls for the long haul. Why, then, didn't you trade them at a point when you could have gotten maximum value in return, choosing instead to wait until the very last minute?

Your devoted fan,

ScottMay


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

ScottMay said:



> (For the next batch of questions)
> 
> Dear John,
> 
> ...


doesn't it get tiresome being so negative?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

interesting stuff by Pax. Consistent and level headed. Also did a good job setting expectations. Thanks TB


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Bump.

It's not clear to me why people are stressing so much about Paxson's "admission" that you need talent to win a championship.

Consider for example his response to the questions below.



> How important do you think it is for a team to acquire a superstar such as Garnett or Bryant in order for them be a championship-calibre team, if at all? If so, how does this impact the way you are building this franchise? Is the superstar model the reason why the USA Team are losing in the Worlds in International play with Euro ball experience who play "the right way"? (Showtyme, yodurk, SausageKingofChicago)
> 
> Talent is key in this league, there is no question about that but I think Detroit proved last year that with alot of talent and depth that you don't necessarily need that one star player to get you over the top. Don't get me wrong...Detroit had all-star players but they really won with defense and rebounding and those two things will win you a lot of games. I guess I can also make the argument though that until last year every team that won the championship the past twenty years or so did have at least one superstar, and some had two. I just don't think there is a formula that you can set in stone and say this is how you are guaranteed to win.


I was sorry this thread got unstickied. It still has its uses. And its something that we need to be reminded of as we go on.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

good bump, good hope!

let's revisit this occasionally.

*What are the goals and expectations for next year assuming the core group of players are ready and healthy to play? (Hawk23)* 

_The expectations are that we will improve...I want to make sure everyone understands that that doesn't necessarily mean we will win more games. *I'm the first one to acknowledge that we had some things go our way this year with Indiana's bizarre year and New Jersey's significant injuries..those two teams in particular were better than us if their rosters were what they should have been. I also recognize that other teams in the east are going to improve this summer through free agency and the draft and that we have limitations in both those areas this summer to improve.* Our improvement will come from each individual spending time on their games and their strength and conditioning programs. I do believe we have a solid foundation in terms of style of play on both ends of the floor so that the coaching staff will not miss a beat once camp opens. That, hopefully, will be an advantage for us. But it is difficult to win in this league and I only expect us to compete every night like we did last season._


ok. so we missed a beat at the beginning of camp with the loss of curry and AD and the addition of the new guys. but i think this answer still holds up in terms of what is expected.


----------

